# Ohio River Striper



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Caught this yesterday on the main river neat Patriot Indiana...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That's a beast of a hybrid. Great catch man. Did you get a weight?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

no weight. I was fishing a bass tournament and didn't want to mess around too long.


----------

